# Transplanting 1.6 into quantum



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

I picked up this beautiful, practically rust-free quantum for $500 a few months ago. Engine has some cylinder damage so I’ll need to either bore it over or build a TD out of a hydraulic NA long block I have. I’m pretty thrilled with the acquisition and the project but I have to keep it on hold for another month or so. 

I’ve never dealt with longitudinal engines, and I’m curious if I’ll run into anything out of the ordinary when I go to pull it. Anything I should keep in mind? 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

only difference is 90 degrees


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't speak to how it is with the Quantums, but when I got the Dasher with a blown 1.6l motor, I went about swapping in a 1.8l motor from a Rabbit I had in the shed. The oil pan and oil pickup needed to be swapped in from the old motor, as well as the exhaust manifold, and I had to tap the holes in the "new" block for the motor mounts, since they were there, just not threaded.


----------



## the vegenator (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, different mounting holes? This is the info I’m here for. Thanks! 

Because the engine is intact (and I may still end up repairing it) I can swap whatever I want from it to my 1.6 ME block. I have two functional engines to work with, and the busted quantum engine. 

Part of me wants to go mTDI though... throw in a Libby pump. Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

the vegenator said:


> Wow, different mounting holes? This is the info I’m here for. Thanks!
> 
> Because the engine is intact (and I may still end up repairing it) I can swap whatever I want from it to my 1.6 ME block. I have two functional engines to work with, and the busted quantum engine.
> 
> ...


my answer was based on you repairing the original same fittings as an audi is it not???


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

the vegenator said:


> I picked up this beautiful, practically rust-free quantum for $500 a few months ago. Engine has some cylinder damage so I’ll need to either bore it over or build a TD out of a hydraulic NA long block I have. I’m pretty thrilled with the acquisition and the project but I have to keep it on hold for another month or so.
> 
> I’ve never dealt with longitudinal engines, and I’m curious if I’ll run into anything out of the ordinary when I go to pull it. Anything I should keep in mind?
> 
> ...


Your engine compartment is a whole lot nicer that my 1984 Quantum Wagon, it's a 5 speed Gasser that someone put a 1.6D & transmission from a Audi 4000 they lost the keys and rather than call a locksmith the ignition switch got drilled, and the harness is real cut & hack job along with a lot of stuff in the engine compartment. The good news is I also got a 1984 Turbo diesel wagon that got rear ended. It's dricvable but you can't open the driver side doors. I plan on pulling the engine & at least the engine compartment wiring harness from that car & potting it in the 83. As soon as I figure out how to make my pictures viewable here I'll post them in the Project FrankenWagen posting.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

if it was my car, I would be considering an audi 1.9 td engine. an extra 300cc would make a big difference:thumbup:


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

A regular oil filter housing from another TD won't fit. A Quantum oil filter housing is at an angle. Make sure you swap that part


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

Gimbu said:


> A regular oil filter housing from another TD won't fit. A Quantum oil filter housing is at an angle. Make sure you swap that part


easy part to come by:thumbup: they different between the 1.6 and 1.9? like the petrol engine.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

garryt said:


> if it was my car, I would be considering an audi 1.9 td engine. an extra 300cc would make a big difference:thumbup:


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

NEW AUDI / 5 CYLINDER ENGINES CODE NG - auto parts - by owner -...


NEW .. NOS .. NEW .. AUDI / VW 5 CYLINDER ENGINE. NEW NEW audi, audi coupe, 80,90 new nos engine -...



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

garryt said:


> easy part to come by:thumbup: they different between the 1.6 and 1.9? like the petrol engine.


Where do you get them from? Mine has a high pressure oil sensor but the housing is from an older Quantum that didn't have one. There is no place to screw the sensor into.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> NEW AUDI / 5 CYLINDER ENGINES CODE NG - auto parts - by owner -...
> 
> 
> NEW .. NOS .. NEW .. AUDI / VW 5 CYLINDER ENGINE. NEW NEW audi, audi coupe, 80,90 new nos engine -...
> ...


Is this for real?? 😲


----------

